# A hobnail lysol I dug last March, are these rare? Only one I've ever found



## Quercus_petraeus (Mar 27, 2021)




----------



## Mjbottle (Mar 27, 2021)

Beautiful looking bottle, nice find!


----------



## yacorie (Mar 27, 2021)

I don’t recall seeing a Lysol like that before - does it actually say Lysol on it?


----------



## Quercus_petraeus (Mar 27, 2021)

No writing on it except for BDH on the bottom, I think it stands for British drug House, I was told it was a lysol but I don't actually know very much about it. Dug it out of a 20-30s small farm tip... Pretty much everything else that came out wasn't very exciting, couple of hex poisons including a large Amber one and a few chemist bottles.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Mar 27, 2021)

That's a very nice bottle!  I don't know about it being the actual Lysol brand but there is a good chance it's a disinfectant bottle.


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Mar 27, 2021)

I think I saw a clear one of these that was this Hobnail type and was actually embossed lysol. I think in England lysol has used some Hotmail type bottles.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 27, 2021)

Hotmail! Lol! I remember seeing something like that too. Nice poison bottle for real.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Mar 27, 2021)

PlaneDiggerCam said:


> I think I saw a clear one of these that was this Hobnail type and was actually embossed lysol. I think in England lysol has used some Hotmail type bottles.



Lysol has definitely used hobnail bottles but I can't remember seeing one in blue before.


----------



## buriedtreasuretime (Mar 28, 2021)

Quercus_petraeus said:


> No writing on it except for BDH on the bottom, I think it stands for British drug House, I was told it was a lysol but I don't actually know very much about it. Dug it out of a 20-30s small farm tip... Pretty much everything else that came out wasn't very exciting, couple of hex poisons including a large Amber one and a few chemist bottles.



Some one was trying to poison some one or something. This is European yes? It’s a beautiful find, never seen on like that in America or on line. I used to collect quilted cobalt poisons and I’ve looked at a lot of US poisons.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## willong (Mar 31, 2021)

I know nothing about that bottle other than the fact that, based on your photo of the item, I really like it!


----------



## Poison_Us (Mar 31, 2021)

This is a KU-17 English Poison . Depending on the size will rate it between Scarce to Rare very rare. The rarest of the sizes are the 2.5” and the 8” I believe. Not sure on the 8” is entirely the correct measurement. Been a long time talking bottles. There are 5 sizes in all. The others are between these 2


----------



## Poison_Us (Mar 31, 2021)

Ok, had to look on my own site to refresh my memory. Here is what I have:
*KU-17
4 of the 6 known sizes from BDH (British Drug House).
5 3/4”, 4 3/4”, 3 1/2” & 2 1/2”.
3 1/2” is the most common, All other sizes are fairly hard to find. We have only seen 1 bottle with a label, and it said “Lysol” The missing sizes are 7.5” & 6.5”.
4 known of the 7.5”, 3 in private collections and 1 in a museum in England.*


----------



## Poison_Us (Mar 31, 2021)

Things keep coming to mind. Yes, traditionally Lysol came in Jug style bottles. And to see this with a Lysol label doesn’t necessarily mean that this is what came in it. Seen many applied labels people would attach to random antique bottles and try to pass them off. But it was the only one of these bottles I ever seen with a label still attached, whether  by the maker or otherwise.


----------



## Poison_Us (Mar 31, 2021)

So with all that, what size is this? I’m missing 2 sizes in my collection.


----------



## Quercus_petraeus (Apr 7, 2021)

Thank you for that information, I need to read up on my poisons, I'm always amazed at how many variants there are! This one measures 4 3/4 (inches). They are a great bottle find, I've only ever had the one but a good find indeed


----------

